# [media-libs/jasper-1.900] echec de compilation (RESOLU)

## L4u7r3

Bonjour, 

je souhaite mettre mon système à jour Mais j'ai un problème de compilation avec le package jasper-1.900 

j'essaye de mettre à jour mon système à l'aide de la commande : 

```
emerge -NuvD world
```

le résultat de cette commande et de : 

```
emerge --info
```

et mon make.conf sont dans ce dossier :

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9EZAc_LabTHektWNUJwMzlwQUU/edit

merci  d'avanceLast edited by L4u7r3 on Mon Sep 24, 2012 5:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas le contenu te tes fichiers. Pourrais-tu les envoyer sur un "pastebin" comme dpaste.com ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## L4u7r3

d'accord : 

emerge --info =>> http://pastebin.com/uEvMJqdP

emerge -NuvD world =>> http://pastebin.com/8JaqGn3C

make.conf =>> http://pastebin.com/sJ3NNAFS

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /usr/lib64/libGLU.so: No such file or directory

 

Que donne 

```
eselect opengl list
```

 ?

----------

## L4u7r3

Le problème a été résolu, c'était un problème avec libGLU.so qui n'était plus trouver, j'ai donc juste ré-emerger avec 

```
emerge -1 glu
```

----------

